
The Miseducation of Sheryl Sandberg - Raj7k
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018/11/sheryl-sandberg-harvard-business-school-leadership/amp
======
chewz
> John LeBoutillier, who went on to be a U.S. congressman, later recalled a
> case discussion in which the students were debating what the C.E.O. should
> do if he discovered that his company was producing a product that could be
> potentially fatal to consumers.

> “I’d keep making and selling the product,” he recalled Skilling saying. “My
> job as a businessman is to be a profit center and to maximize return to the
> shareholders. It’s the government’s job to step in if a product is
> dangerous.” Several students nodded in agreement, recalled LeBoutillier.
> “Neither Jeff nor the others seemed to care about the potential effects of
> their cavalier attitude. . . . At H.B.S. . . . you were then, and still are,
> considered soft or a wuss if you dwell on morality or scruples.”

Cute...

Can you honestly imagine consumer capitalism dealing with global warming and
environmental impact of their own actions? Do you really think that bringing
market mechanism to solving environmental problems (or other social problems
like FB) will work?

